# CPC Exam vs CPC-H exam. Which did you find harder?



## lynny8304 (Jan 2, 2012)

I took the CPC exam and passed the first time with an 82. I am wondering did you guys think the CPC or CPC-H was harder? Or were they about the same??

I am thinking about taking the CPC-H next. Any advice or tips would be great!

Thanks.

Lyndall Oestriecher, CPC


----------



## Aprilcallahan7 (Jan 2, 2012)

*CPC test*

Hello how are you? congratulations on passing the CPC test. I was thinking of the CPC-H as well.  I actually took the CPC test and did not pass it due to me running out of time. Do you have any suggestions on speeding up on the test?


----------



## lynny8304 (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, I would suggest doing the easiest first. I went straight to the medical terminology section did that. Then did the HCPCS codes did that. I finished all that first then focused on the actual coding questions. And always look at the modifiers. Usually you can knock 1 or 2 answers out by figuring out if it has a modifier or not. I also did the AAPC practice tests and I found those helped me a lot because you can actually time yourself on those.

Hopefully that helps you some.


----------



## pegburch (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello,
I am a CPC and have been working for a multi speciality group for 5 yrs, 14 docs, IP and clinic including OB-GYN.  Looking at other options and also thinking about taking the CPC-H.
Any recommendations?  Is hospital coding a more financially secure position?  Any thoughts?


----------



## kristyrodecker (Jan 10, 2012)

pegburch said:


> Hello,
> I am a CPC and have been working for a multi speciality group for 5 yrs, 14 docs, IP and clinic including OB-GYN.  Looking at other options and also thinking about taking the CPC-H.
> Any recommendations?  Is hospital coding a more financially secure position?  Any thoughts?



I've had my CPC-H for years but have never really used it. I know a lot of facility coders prefer the CCS as professional coding prefers the CPC. I think if you are looking for security you should consider either the CCS through AHIMA or a specialty credential through the AAPC...Just my opnion though.


----------

